# PNW/Olympic Pen. Packrafting?



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey folks,

I'm spending the next couple months in the Seattle/Bremerton area and would love to do some packrafting trips (or multi-day trips- I have a 12' oar rig as well,) or any paddling for that matter! I'm comfortable in class III+/IV- and have a drysuit. I'd love to do some long traverses in the Olympics to the Elwha or the Hoh and float to the ocean.

Looking for partners and/or beta!

PM me here. Thanks!


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Grand Canyon Elwha is serious wilderness whitewater. There is class V and an un-un. I am far from the expert, but my understanding is that is about it as far as overnighters on the O.P. You might contrive an overnight on something like the Hoh. There are a few other easy floats on the west side if memory serves. These could be great for a solo packrafter if you can't find buddies to paddle with. Washington in general is pretty lacking in the overnight river trip department to my knowledge. You should consider looking east for boating too, into the Cascade foothills. The Bennet guide is a great resource.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Packrafting the Hoh (and the river south of it, can't remember the name) would be amazing overnights. Probably only one or two nights to float all the way to the ocean. Bizarre root-ball death strainers abound, but you know what you're doing.

Also...Forks has a good shop for last minute non-paddling related supplies. Worth knowing, because that's about it out there.


----------

